# Ma clé USB ne monte plus



## lea92 (4 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait la bourde de retirer ma clé USB pendant le démarrage de mon MBA. Résultat: elle ne s'affiche plus dans le Finder, ni même dans l'utilitaire de disques..seul le voyant lumineux intégré à la clé ne cesse de clignoter ..

Des idées ? 

Merci


----------



## Emmanuel94 (4 Février 2011)

lea92 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai fait la bourde de retirer ma clé USB pendant le démarrage de mon MBA. Résultat: elle ne s'affiche plus dans le Finder, ni même dans l'utilitaire de disques..seul le voyant lumineux intégré à la clé ne cesse de clignoter ..
> 
> ...



la mémoire flash de ta clé est défaillante... une solution tenter de la connecter sur un autre poste (sous windows...) mais c'est avec peu d'espoir.


----------



## lea92 (4 Février 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> la mémoire flash de ta clé est défaillante...



Je ne comprends pas trop ce que t'entends par "mémoire flash défaillante"..? la clé fonctionnait très bien juste avant ma maladresse.. le fait de la débrancher "à chaud" aurait-il "abimé" la clé?



Emmanuel94 a dit:


> une solution tenter de la connecter sur un autre poste (sous windows...)  mais c'est avec peu d'espoir.



Je l'ai branchée sur un poste windows, et toujours pas de trace de la clé dans la liste des périphériques connectés.

Une petite lueur d'espoir : j'ai eu le message pop-up suivant, lorsque je l'ai branchée: "périphérique usb non reconnu: l'un des périphériques usb reliés à cet ordinateur a mal fonctionné et windows ne le reconnait pas". Cela voudrait-il dire qu'elle n'est pas totalement HS?

Pensez-vous qu'il y a encore un moyen de récupérer les données sauvegardées sur ma clé ? 

Merci de me venir en aide..


----------



## mistik (4 Février 2011)

Peut-être pourrais-tu tenter de la réparer grâce à l'application _Utilitaires de disque_ fournie avec ton Mac :
Applications/Utilitaires/*Utilitaire de disque*/*S.O.S*/Vérifier le disque et si il y a bel et bien un souci alors : *Réparer le disque*.

Si cela ne fonctionne toujours pas et si les données que tu as sur la clef sont sauvegardées sur un autre support ou qu'elles n'ont pas trop d'importance à tes yeux alors il faudrait effacer les données :
Applications/Utilitaires/*Utilitaire de disque*/*Effacer*/*Format* {ici *MS-DOS (FAT)* si tu veux utiliser ta clef aussi bien sous Mac que sous Windows ou encore Gnu/Linux}/*Nom* {ici ce sera le nom de ta clef}.

Bon courage !


----------



## lea92 (4 Février 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Peut-être pourrais-tu tenter de la réparer grâce à l'application _Utilitaires de disque_ fournie avec ton Mac :
> Applications/Utilitaires/*Utilitaire de disque*/*S.O.S*/Vérifier le disque et si il y a bel et bien un souci alors : *Réparer le disque*.
> 
> Si cela ne fonctionne toujours pas et si les données que tu as sur la clef sont sauvegardées sur un autre support ou qu'elles n'ont pas trop d'importance à tes yeux alors il faudrait effacer les données :
> ...



Merci de m'avoir répondu; mais si vous relisez mon message initial, j'avais bien précisé que la clé n'apparaissait pas dans l'utilitaire de disques...donc, pas moyen de la réparer, ni même de la formater..


----------



## mistik (4 Février 2011)

lea92 a dit:


> Merci de m'avoir répondu; mais si vous relisez mon message initial, j'avais bien précisé que la clé n'apparaissait pas dans l'utilitaire de disques...donc, pas moyen de la réparer, ni même de la formater..


Désolé j'avais zappé.

Et donc sous Windows le problème est identique - la clé n'est pas détectée si ce n'est par un message d'erreur - et donc on ne peut tenter de réparer la clef et par conséquent elle serait à jeter ?  

Sinon il existe sous Windows *EasyRecovery de Ontrack*. Je ne connais pas le pendant sous Mac.

Je sais qu'il existe des *sociétés spécialisées dans la récupération des données* mais cela risque de te coûter un bras ! 

Si les données n'ont pas trop d'importance pour toi, alors laisse tomber sinon j'espère pour toi que quelqu'un sur ce forum va pouvoir t'aider.


----------



## UnAm (4 Février 2011)

Dommage, mauvaise manip' (l'erreur est humaine) qui coûtera la vie à ta clef et aux données qui sont dessus


----------



## mistik (4 Février 2011)

Attends un peu avant de te débarrasser de ta clé usb.

Peut être qu'une âme charitable viendra t'aider.

As-tu essayé tous les ports usb autant sous Mac que sous Windows. Peut être que ta clé usb n'est pas reconnue sur un seul de tes ports usb ?


----------



## lea92 (4 Février 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Désolé j'avais zappé.
> 
> Et donc sous Windows le problème est identique - la clé n'est pas détectée si ce n'est par un message d'erreur - et donc on ne peut tenter de réparer la clef et par conséquent elle serait à jeter ?
> 
> ...



Oui, j'espère bien qu'un génie me sortira de ce pétrin.. Sinon, il me restera la solution payante..mais je voudrais vraiment tout tenter avant d'opter pour cette ultime solution..  



UnAm a dit:


> Dommage, mauvaise manip' (l'erreur est humaine) qui coûtera la vie à ta clef et aux données qui sont dessus



Eh oui, j'ai appris à mes dépens qu'il ne faut jamais débrancher une clé USB pendant le démarrage d'un mac..Si mon témoignage peut servir aux autres membres de ce forum, ça sera au moins ça de gagné.. mais j'ose espérer que mon cas n'est pas si désespéré,  et que je pourrai récupérer mes données ..sans forcément mettre la main au porte monnaie..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h27 ----------




mistik a dit:


> Attend un peu avant de te débarrasser de ta clé usb.
> 
> Peut être qu'une âme charitable viendra t'aider.
> 
> As-tu essayé tous les ports usb autant sous Mac que sous Windows. Peut être que ta clé usb n'est pas reconnue sur un seul de tes ports usb ?



Crois moi, j'ai essayé tous les ports USB .. ils sont pas nombreux, j'en ai que deux..pas moyen de les rater


----------



## David_b (6 Février 2011)

lea92 a dit:


> Eh oui, j'ai appris à mes dépens qu'il ne faut jamais débrancher une clé USB pendant le démarrage d'un mac


Ou d'un PC, ni l'enlever à chaud sans l'éjecter proprement d'abord. 
Idem pour un disque dur, d'ailleurs.

Tu n'avais pas une copie de tes données ? 
Même si ça ne t'aidera pas toi (désolé), j'en profite alors pour rappeler que les clés USB ne sont pas un support de _stockage_ fiable. C'est à utiliser pour du transfert/transport, pas pour contenir le seul exemplaire de vos précieux fichiers.

C'est peu probable, mais selon le type de fichiers et l'application utilisée, tu as peut-être une copie sur le disque dur (une sauvegarde automatique) : c'était quoi (et traité avec quelle app) ?


----------



## surfman06 (6 Février 2011)

Vas faire un tour sur le site du fabricant de la clef afin d'écrire au support pour connaitre leur avis sur le clignotement de la led, et voir si une solution existe pour récupérer les données. Je ne pense pas que la clef soit hs, les données sans doute (désolé), mais comme dit david, faire ses sauvegardes est primordial, quand a récupérer les données dessus par une société tierce, n'y compte pas trop, à moins que ce soit vraiment vital, le prix sera exorbitant pour un résultat peu probable.
Essaie comme même de la connecter sur une autre machine.
Tiens nous au courant.......


----------



## David_b (6 Février 2011)

surfman06 a dit:


> quand a récupérer les données dessus par une société tierce, n'y compte pas trop, à moins que ce soit vraiment vital, le prix sera *exorbitant* pour un résultat peu probable.



Si pas plus... 

C'est "grâce" à ça que je suis devenu maniaque des sauvegardes. J'ai demandé un devis pour sauver ce "projet hyper important", un jour en 2001. Puis j'ai pleuré. Puis j'ai travaillé 48H par jour (carrément) pour refaire ce que j'avais perdu. Et, j'ai commencé à faire _sérieusement_ des sauvegardes.


----------



## surfman06 (6 Février 2011)

Je ne voulais pas la démoraliser, j'ai dit vital, mais ce que tu dis david est vrai, et l'erreur aura du moins fait prendre conscience à notre forumeuse de l'importance des sauvegardes dans son proche avenir, donc un bien pour un mal.
Et tout comme toi, j'espère qu'elle pourra refaire son travail. 
Et un conseil supplémentaire si je peux me permettre, lis l'article sur les sauvegardes sur le "cloud" paru il y a quelques jours sur le site de macgé. Dropbox entre autre dans un premier temps, et un autre pour plus de sécurité, sans compter sur les supports physiques chez toi et ailleurs.(au moins deux)


----------



## armenn (6 Février 2011)

Bonjour.
il y a qqs années j'avais "perdu" un DD extérieur suite à une déconnection intempestive. plus de trace, plus rien, j'avais essaye  Data Rescue qui lui l'a immédiatement "retrouvé", il a ensuite mouliné un bon moment avant de me rendre intact mon DD.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h29 ----------

Désolé , erreur de ma part, DataRescue, lui n'a rien retrouvé pas même l'image disque, c'est Disk Warrior qui a fait le travail.
Il n'est pas gratuit, mais  très efficace..


----------



## mistik (6 Février 2011)

surfman06 a dit:


> l'importance des sauvegardes
> Dropbox entre autre dans un premier temps, et un autre pour plus de sécurité, sans compter sur les *supports physiques chez toi* *et ailleurs*.(au moins deux)


Tout à fait d'accord (même si l'on n'a pas tous la possibilité d'avoir 2 chez soi) à deux endroits différents ... en cas d'incendie ... de dégâts des eaux.


----------



## lea92 (6 Février 2011)

David_b a dit:


> Ou d'un PC, ni l'enlever à chaud sans l'éjecter proprement d'abord.
> Idem pour un disque dur, d'ailleurs.
> 
> Tu n'avais pas une copie de tes données ?
> ...


  Non, je n'ai pas de sauvegarde des données de la clé sur un autre support de stockage (erreur de néophyte..); ça m'apprendra ! j'ignorais jusque là que les clés USB n'étaient pas très fiables et qu'elles ne devaient être réservées que pour des transferts/transports, et sûrement pas pour contenir le seul exemplaire de précieux fichiers..Je retiens ton conseil 



surfman06 a dit:


> Vas faire un tour sur le site du fabricant de  la clef afin d'écrire au support pour connaitre leur avis sur le  clignotement de la led, et voir si une solution existe pour récupérer  les données. Je ne pense pas que la clef soit hs, les données sans doute  (désolé), mais comme dit david, faire ses sauvegardes est primordial,  quand a récupérer les données dessus par une société tierce, n'y compte  pas trop, à moins que ce soit vraiment vital, le prix sera exorbitant  pour un résultat peu probable.
> Essaie comme même de la connecter sur une autre machine.
> Tiens nous au courant.......



Merci pour ta suggestion; j'avais pas du tout pensé à solliciter le support du fabricant de la clé (il s'agit d'une clé OCZ ATV 32 Go); j'ai fait un tour sur le site d'OCZ et j'ai repéré une rubrique "forum francophone" mais j'ignore si ce sont des techniciens d'OCZ qui répondent ou seulement des utilisateurs lambda. Je vais y poster un message et je vous tiendrai au courant.



armenn a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Désolé , erreur de ma part, DataRescue, lui n'a rien retrouvé pas même l'image disque, c'est Disk Warrior qui a fait le travail.
> Il n'est pas gratuit, mais  très efficace..



J'ai testé hier Data Rescue3 mais sans succès; la clé n'est pas détectée et donc, pas moyen de récupérer les données..
Quant à Disk Warrior, d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre, il faut booter le mac à partir d'un lecteur CD/DVD externe; y aurait-il pas un moyen d'exécuter le logiciel sur le mac sans booter sur un support externe?

J'ai lu sur un forum étranger qu'il existait un outil apple (inclus dans le Kit Développeurs) qui s'appelle: *USB Prober*; savez-vous de quoi il s'agit? (Même si je crois pas trop aux miracles) pourrais-je resusciter ma clé grâce à cet outil?

J'ai aussi lancé une fenêtre terminal (eh oui, à force de parcourir les forums, je ne suis plus la noob totale d'il y a à peine 48 h:rateau; j'ai été sur le répertoire* /Volumes* et quand je mets *ls  /Volumes* je vois bien un répertoire nommé '*ATV*' mais quand je mets *ls /Volumes/ATV* il me dit que le répertoire est vide..(mauvaise nouvelle: ce matin, je ne vois plus de trace du répertoire ATV dans /Volumes)

Si vous avez d'autres suggestions, je suis preneuse ! 

Encore merci pour vos conseils


----------



## David_b (6 Février 2011)

lea92 a dit:


> Si vous avez d'autres suggestions, je suis preneuse !


Tu n'as pas répondu à ma question: quels types de fichiers et manipulés dans quelle application ?
Y a une toute toute toute (toute) petite chance qu'une copie de sauvegarde automatique ait été créée.


----------



## lea92 (6 Février 2011)

David_b a dit:


> Tu n'as pas répondu à ma question: quels types de fichiers et manipulés dans quelle application ?
> Y a une toute toute toute (toute) petite chance qu'une copie de sauvegarde automatique ait été créée.



Il s'agit de fichiers .epub (Adobe digital Editions), de fichiers .pdf (Acrobat/Preview), .mp3 , .iso (pas encore manipulés) .doc et .dly (Delivery Reader pour la presse numérique (relay.com) et d'autres fichiers plus anciens dont je ne me rappelle plus ..J'ai un autre souci: je ne sais plus si la clé est en FAT32 ou HFS+; y a moyen de savoir ?


----------



## surfman06 (7 Février 2011)

Normalement, d'origine elle est en fat32 afin de permettre de la lire sur tous les os.

Si tu as effectué un formatage de celle-ci par la suite, ça dépend de ton choix.

As tu réussi à déterminer, ce que voulait dire le clignotement de la led sur le forum d'OCZ ?

Envoie leur un mail, ça sera plus rapide. 

Courage, et comme dit plus haut, y a qu'en faisant des gourdes qu'on retient quelques choses, on est tous passé par là un jour ou l'autre, (pas plus tard que tout à l'heure, j'ai merdé sur une synchro entre mes deux ordis, rien de grave, mais l'erreur est vite arrivé, d'où l'intérêt des sauvegardes pour ce qui est important (je sais - on te saoule......))

:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h34 ----------

@Léa92 =>

Pour rebondir sur ce que je disais lors de ma première réponse.

http://blog.gete.net/

Lis le billet sur la sauvegarde sur le cloud et plus particulièrement sur CrashPlan qui est intéressant à plus d'un titre.

(http://b3.crashplan.com/)


----------



## armenn (7 Février 2011)

J'ai testé hier Data Rescue3 mais sans succès; la clé n'est pas détectée et donc, pas moyen de récupérer les données..
Quant à Disk Warrior, d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre, il faut booter le mac à partir d'un lecteur CD/DVD externe; y aurait-il pas un moyen d'exécuter le logiciel sur le mac sans booter sur un support externe?

Que Data recue ne trouve rien confirme mon expérience avec ce logiciel, tout au moins dans ce cas d'utilisation.
Disk warior, se telecharge, et est sagement rangé dans le dossier des applis (en cas ou , au futur...) pas besoin de support externe (peut être pour un plantage complet du DD interne du mac ?mais pas pour pour le cas d'un volume extérieur perdu ) , à l'ouverture il detecte en principe les volumes et demande ce que l'on veux en faire, une réparation du volume ( ce qui s'est passe pour mon DD ) l'a rendu à la vie, sans perte de donnée, il avait lui aussi été déconnecté par erreur sans éjecter.


----------



## pitou_92 (7 Février 2011)

moi aussi, jai un prblème de USBKEY, il ya avit un virus dessus et je lai brancher sur man mba, comment faire pour analyser la KEY?


----------



## surfman06 (7 Février 2011)

C'est un gag de première, j'espère. 

Si tel est le cas, sous mac osx tu ne risques pas grand chose, branches la clef, télécharges ClamXav ou autre et analyse la clef et supprimes les fichiers infectés.

Si tu ne veux prendre aucun risque et que les fichiers n'ont aucune importane, formates la clef tout simplement en passant par l'utilitaire de disques.


----------



## pitou_92 (7 Février 2011)

surfman06 a dit:


> C'est un gag de première, j'espère.
> 
> Si tel est le cas, sous mac osx tu ne risques pas grand chose, branches la clef, télécharges ClamXav ou autre et analyse la clef et supprimes les fichiers infectés.
> 
> Si tu ne veux prendre aucun risque et que les fichiers n'ont aucune importane, formates la clef tout simplement en passant par l'utilitaire de disques.



Oui, j'aime bien faire des gags de temps en temps 
Connaitrez tu aussi un utilitaire sous pc qui permettrait de vérifier si la clé est infecté ou pas?


----------



## David_b (7 Février 2011)

pitou_92 a dit:


> Connaitrez tu aussi un utilitaire sous pc qui permettrait de vérifier si la clé est infecté ou pas?


 Oui, ça s'appelle un antivirus.


----------



## Lefenmac (7 Février 2011)

David_b a dit:


> Oui, ça s'appelle un antivirus.



On progresse on progresse.....

Si tu connais aussi un truc sur PC que tu peux connecter avec un câble et que quand tu le veux ça te sort du papier avec des feuilles qui bien que blanches au départ sortent avec des tas de lettres et chiffres dessus......


----------



## surfman06 (7 Février 2011)

C'est sûr demain j'arrêtes le kérosène (volvic) et je passe au pastaga (102 comme serge, sinon rien, et pas de rajout de kéro dedans of course  ) :love:


----------



## David_b (8 Février 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> On progresse on progresse.....
> 
> Si tu connais aussi un truc sur PC que tu peux connecter avec un câble et que quand tu le veux ça te sort du papier avec des feuilles qui bien que blanches au départ sortent avec des tas de lettres et chiffres dessus......


Bon, les gogols au nez rouge (à force de se faire taper dessus par le public déçu, et de picoler), vous avez fini de jouer aux cons ? 
C'est pas un bac à sable le forum 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h54 ----------




pitou_92 a dit:


> Oui, j'aime bien faire des gags de temps en temps


Un conseil, arrête: ta carrière ne risque pas de décoller


----------



## mistik (8 Février 2011)

Va-t-il falloir faire craquer sa tirelire pour aligner 1500  pour tenter de récupérer les données se trouvant sur la clé en passant par une société spécialisée ?


----------



## lea92 (8 Février 2011)

Histoire de ne pas trop s'écarter du sujet initial  (même si un peu d'humour de temps à autre ne fait de mal à personne ..surtout pas à moi qui suis à bout de nerfs depuis 48 h..) et de vous tenir informés des derniers rebondissements (ce nouveau feuilleton a l'air de vous tenir en haleine  et ce n'est pas pour me déplaire!)

 J'ai contacté, comme suggéré par Surfman, le staff d'OCZ; ils m'ont répondu ceci:

" Vous devriez pouvoir mettre et retirer vos cle usb quand bon vous semble sans qu'ellent brisent.

Pour la recuperation de donnees, ocz n'en fait pas, vous pouvez vous adresser a une compagnie specialisee qui fait de la recuperation de donnees sur cle usb, c'Est assez dispendieux par contre.

Vous devez avoir deux posts pour que je puisse vous fournir les instructions RMA"

J'attends donc ces fameuses *instructions RMA* qui tardent à venir..je sais pas trop de quoi il s'agit, mais je crois que c'est une sorte de firmware pour réinitialiser la clé..

Je vous tiens au courant dès que j'aurai du nouveau.

PS: je vais sacrifier une clé CORSAIR GTR de 8 Go (dont j'aurai bien sur sauuvegardé le contenu  juste pour voir si cette théorie de "deconnexion de clé quand bon me semble" avancée par le staff d'OCZ tient la route..j'avoue que ça me laisse assez dubitative..
Si ma clé Corsair réussit le test, l'image de marque d'OCZ prendra à mes yeux un sacré coup


----------



## mistik (8 Février 2011)

Honnêtement cela m'est arrivé  de *retirer sans déconnexion préalable* *avec Windows XP*, et donc de manière intempestive, ma clef usb sans que cela n'occasionne de perte de données ou de détérioration de ladite clé. :hein:

Mais *à la longue cela aurait eu des conséquences fâcheuses*. Il m'est alors arrivé de devoir être obligé de redonner une lettre (de E,F ... Z - ayant des lettres réservées pour par exemple A consacré à mon lecteur de disquette, et, sur la partition C le système et sur la partition D mes données) à la clé usb. 

Alors un conseil ... be careful ! 

Il faut respecter la procédure, respecter la procédure, respecter la procédure, res...


----------



## lea92 (8 Février 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Alors un conseil ... be careful !
> 
> Il faut respecter la procédure, respecter la procédure, respecter la procédure, res...



Il faut respecter la procédure, respecter la procédure, respecter la procédure, res...

Il faut sauvegarder ses données importantes, sauvegarder ses données importantes, sauvegarder ses données importantes, sauv..

J'ai compris, j'ai compris, j'ai compris, j'ai comp...

Promis, juré, promis juré.. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h43 ----------

Pour info, le type d'OCZ m'a toujours rien envoyé..et pourtant, je l'ai relancé à deux reprises..

Mais comme je suis plutôt du style opiniâtre :hein:, je compte m'accrocher jusqu'à ce que cette satanée clé resucite  

Je crains donc que le feuilleton ne soit pas fini.. préparez-vous chers forumeurs, va y avoir du rebondissement !


----------



## surfman06 (8 Février 2011)

@léa92 => tu nous as pas dit ce qu'il en était de la connexion de ta clef sur un autre ordinateur ?

Est elle reconnue, ou ça bug direct ?

Pour en revenir à l'attente du sav, fais attention car un programme de formatage de bas niveau, te permettra de récupérer ta clef, mes les données en aucun cas. A faire qu'en dernier recours.

Il y a une application dans l'AppStore qui s'appelle OptimUsb, je ne pense pas qu'elle t'aideras, par contre en allant sur le site du développeur, il va faire BackupUsb afin de gérer les problèmes des clefs usb en fat32, tente de lui envoyer un mail afin de tester son application, sais t on jamais?

Courage, je suis avec toi, nous sommes avec toi, ne nous mènes pas jusqu'à une collecte géante pour te payer la société de récupérage de données  (je sors)


----------



## pitou_92 (8 Février 2011)

lea92 a dit:


> Il faut respecter la procédure, respecter la procédure, respecter la procédure, res...
> 
> Il faut sauvegarder ses données importantes, sauvegarder ses données importantes, sauvegarder ses données importantes, sauv..
> 
> ...


Cooolll!!!, ya pas de bons film à la télé ce soir


----------



## lea92 (8 Février 2011)

surfman06 a dit:


> @léa92 => tu nous as pas dit ce qu'il en était de la connexion de ta clef sur un autre ordinateur ?
> 
> Est elle reconnue, ou ça bug direct ?
> 
> ...



Sauf si on lance un pari payant:

*Montera*     ou   *ne Montera pas* 

Les gagnants me reverseront généreusement leur gain , au cas où les solutions "maison" ne marcheraient pas; les gains collectés permettraient ainsi de payer la société de récupérage de données ; dans le cas contraire, les mises seront restituées  aux parieurs 

(je crois qu'il est temps que je sorte )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------



pitou_92 a dit:


> Cooolll!!!, ya pas de bons film à la télé ce soir



Ceux qui seraient devenus accros au nouveau feuilleton de MacGé  sont prévenus que les diffusions seront interrompues pendant 24 h .

A Jeudi donc !


(Sérieux, je dois bosser sur un projet hyper méga important; @+)


----------



## David_b (8 Février 2011)

lea92 a dit:


> (Sérieux, je dois bosser sur un projet hyper méga important; @+)


Oublie pas de faire une sauvegarde


----------



## lea92 (8 Février 2011)

David_b a dit:


> Oublie pas de faire une sauvegarde



Tu m'as ôté les mots de la bouche  Je ne commettrai sûrement pas la même maladresse une 2ème fois ! ne t'inquiètes, j'ai bien retenu la leçon !


----------



## surfman06 (8 Février 2011)

Dit léa qu'elle est la leçon retenue dans tout ça ? :love:

Je déconne , Réponds aux questions qu'on te pose. De temps en temps, juste pour le faire.


----------



## mistik (8 Février 2011)

lea92 a dit:


> A Jeudi donc !
> 
> 
> (Sérieux, je dois bosser sur un projet hyper méga important; @+)


Mais non, *jeudi ... c'est la grève en France* i 




lea92 a dit:


> Tu m'as ôté les mots de la bouche  Je ne commettrai sûrement pas la même maladresse une 2ème fois ! ne t'inquiètes, j'ai bien retenu la leçon !


Et n'oublie pas : *48 Heures par jour* non stop pour refaire tout ton boulot !


----------



## lea92 (2 Mars 2011)

Voilà,

Après les nombreux soutiens et autres messages d'encouragement que j'ai reçus de la part des membres de ce forum, je me devais de vous tenir au courant de la suite des événements, d'autant plus que certains commençaient à prendre goût à ce feuilleton plein de rebondissements (Je sais, j'avais promis de vous livrer les épisodes plus tôt; mais que voulez-vous: la grève a duré plus longtemps que prévu, et je devais PAR AILLEURS bosser dur sur un autre projet)

Bon, avant toute chose, je voudrais préciser que j'ai presque tout tenté avec cette clé (je vous épargne les détails, ça occuperait des pages..); j'ai même mis à contribution d'autres forums en France et à l'étranger, mais aucune des solutions proposées n'est venue à bout de mon problème; j'étais quasiment au bord du burnout à cause de ce problème, et de plus en plus irritable (j'aime bien les défis, mais celui là était manifestement au dessus de mes moyens..). Aussi, j'ai décidé, sur les conseils de 'surfman', de contacter le SAV d'OCZ pour un éventuel support en ligne,  et après un peu plus d'une semaine d'attente, il m'ont enfin envoyé ces fameuses instructions RMA dont je parlais plus haut (et que je pensais être au départ, un jeu de commandes ou une sorte de firmware pour réinitialiser ma clé, mais finalement non; c'est le mot qu'ils utilisent dans leur jargon pour désigner la procédure de retour SAV); pour l'Europe, le SAV est basé en Hollande; ça m'a coûté 18 &#8364; pour un envoi en recommandé (c'est eux qui exigent le recommandé), et au final, j'ai reçu une clé toute neuve aujourd'hui, soit une dizaine de jours après l'envoi de ma clé défectueuse; ce qui reste à mon sens raisonnable, eu égard au parcours pour le moins étonnant de la clé (de remplacement) : TAIWAN -> CHINE ->KAZAKHSTAN -> FRANCE (je pensais en fait que tout se gérait en Europe). Je me retrouve donc avec une clé flambant neuve, qui coûte dans les 80 &#8364; (elle est presque introuvable sur le marché (c'est un modèle de 2008), mais toujours proposée ici: http://www.amazon.fr/OCZ-ATV-USB-Flash-Drive/dp/B0013HHDH2/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1299068137&sr=1-14); j'ai donc fait une économie de 60 &#8364; 

Moralité de l'histoire:


FAITES DES SAUVEGARDES ( de préférence, sur deux unités de stockage différentes,voire une, sur un support "physique" et l'autre en ligne (via les solutions de stockage proposées, du style "mobile me" et autres..; sait-on jamais..)

NE DÉBRANCHEZ JAMAIS VOTRE CLé OU DISQUE DUR PENDANT LE DÉMARRAGE (ni même après; toujours éjecter "proprement" 

Voilà pour l'histoire; et merci encore pour toutes vos contributions !


----------



## surfman06 (2 Mars 2011)

Merci Léa, pour ce retour et BRAVO, tu as retenu la leçon et DE PLUS tu te permets de la donner en conseil, nous sommes fière de toi, bonne continuation.


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2011)

lea92 a dit:


> Bon, avant toute chose, je voudrais préciser que j'ai presque tout tenté avec cette clé (je vous épargne les détails, ça occuperait des pages..); j'ai même mis à contribution d'autres forums en France et à l'étranger, mais aucune des solutions proposées n'est venue à bout de mon problème; j'étais quasiment au bord du burnout à cause de ce problème, et de plus en plus irritable (j'aime bien les défis, mais celui là était manifestement au dessus de mes moyens..). Aussi, j'ai décidé, sur les conseils de 'surfman', de contacter le SAV d'OCZ pour un éventuel support en ligne,  et après un peu plus d'une semaine d'attente, il m'ont enfin envoyé ces fameuses instructions RMA dont je parlais plus haut (et que je pensais être au départ, un jeu de commandes ou une sorte de firmware pour réinitialiser ma clé, mais finalement non; c'est le mot qu'ils utilisent dans leur jargon pour désigner la procédure de retour SAV); pour l'Europe, le SAV est basé en Hollande; ça m'a coûté 18 &#8364; pour un envoi en recommandé (c'est eux qui exigent le recommandé), et au final, j'ai reçu une clé toute neuve aujourd'hui, soit une dizaine de jours après l'envoi de ma clé défectueuse; ce qui reste à mon sens raisonnable, eu égard au parcours pour le moins étonnant de la clé (de remplacement) : TAIWAN -> CHINE ->KAZAKHSTAN -> FRANCE (je pensais en fait que tout se gérait en Europe). Je me retrouve donc avec une clé flambant neuve, qui coûte dans les 80 &#8364; (elle est presque introuvable sur le marché (c'est un modèle de 2008), mais toujours proposée ici: http://www.amazon.fr/OCZ-ATV-USB-Flash-Drive/dp/B0013HHDH2/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1299068137&sr=1-14); j'ai donc fait une économie de 60 &#8364;
> 
> Moralité de l'histoire:
> 
> ...


Merci pour ton retour et de tes conseils que j'espère nous serons nombreux à respecter !


----------

